#  > Dating >  > Man zoekt Vrouw >  Bekeerde nederlandse moslima, zoekt praktiserende broeder voor huwelijk inshaAllah

## Aichamelissa

Salaam aleikum, ik ben een bekeerde nederlandse moslima, ik ben 27 jaar en zoek contact, met een serieuse praktiserende broeder, die net zo als mij toe is aan het huwelijk, ik zelf ben nederlandse dus het is moeilijk om een broeder of laat ik het zo zeggen een serieuse praktiserende broeder te vinden, die serieus is en net zo als mij wilt trouwen, vandaar dat ik het op deze manier probeer, nu hopen dat dit bericht goed aan komt want verstand van deze site heb ik niet , mohiem ik hoor graag een reactie wa aleikum salaam

----------


## zackaria1988

salam zuster,

Ik ben op zoek naar een vrouw die de volgende stap in haar leven wil zetten. Ik ben een praktiserende moslim. Ik ben 23 jaar. De reden dat ik een meisje zoek via dergelijke site, is dat er al een kleine beetje info staat over hoe je verder wil met je leven.Heb je toevallig een msn of iets dergelijks, zou graag je beter willen leren kennen.

----------


## hamza12345

sallaam ik wil heel graag in kontakt komen met u

----------


## Siwaak_Takje

Subhaan'Allaah.. Haha, ik denk dat ik ook maar eens een advertentie ga plaatsen..

----------


## mohamed mohamed

ik ben 32 jaar ,ik ben marokkaans,ik wil ook trouwen met moslima

----------


## Vlaamse

> Subhaan'Allaah.. Haha, ik denk dat ik ook maar eens een advertentie ga plaatsen..


 :haha: 
Ik zal er ook maar werk van maken denk ik.

----------


## Siwaak_Takje

Maar eerst zien of Aichamelissa echt aan een man geraakt en trouwt, dan zal ik mijn kans wagen,  :hihi:

----------


## Vlaamse

:gniffel:

----------


## Siwaak_Takje

Haha, je ziet groen van jaloezie.. Vertel eens..  :hihi:

----------


## Vlaamse

> Haha, je ziet groen van jaloezie.. Vertel eens..



Haha, neen hoor! Ik gun het de zuster van harte! Jou trouwens ook!  :stout:

----------


## Siwaak_Takje

Wat ben jij?

----------


## Vlaamse

Hoezo wat ben ik? :s

----------


## Siwaak_Takje

I mean, man of vrouw?

----------


## Vlaamse

Vlaamse = vrouwelijk

----------


## Siwaak_Takje

Inderdaad. Al twee weken geen school en ik merk het aan mijn taalgevoel.

----------


## Vlaamse

Het is ook al laat : )

----------


## Siwaak_Takje

Kan ook daar aan liggen..

----------


## hassan233

Assalaam alaikom,

Hoi zuster ik ben 29 jaar en zit in een scheiding ben een kleine 6 maanden getrouwd geweest.
Ik ben woonachtig in Amsterdam! En zou graag veder met me leven willen gaan! Bij serieuze intresse kan ik in kontakt komen met je Mahram!

----------


## mrnikss

ik heb intresse

----------


## sam111

> Salaam aleikum, ik ben een bekeerde nederlandse moslima, ik ben 27 jaar en zoek contact, met een serieuse praktiserende broeder, die net zo als mij toe is aan het huwelijk, ik zelf ben nederlandse dus het is moeilijk om een broeder of laat ik het zo zeggen een serieuse praktiserende broeder te vinden, die serieus is en net zo als mij wilt trouwen, vandaar dat ik het op deze manier probeer, nu hopen dat dit bericht goed aan komt want verstand van deze site heb ik niet , mohiem ik hoor graag een reactie wa aleikum salaam


graag zou ik met uw in contact willen kommen om dat,ik ben serious bezig met het zoeken naar een goede partner

----------


## ridouan1

ik ben ridouan,en ik ben 27,ik zou u graag beter willen leren kennen.

gr ridouan

----------


## Mika'il

Ben u getrouwd

----------


## Mika'il

Waarschijnlijk

----------

